# NREMT Cert as State Cert



## JAM-EMT (Apr 22, 2008)

If you get certified with NREMT, can it act as a state certification too?

I live in Ohio and am planning to move to Louisiana, so advice for either state would be helpful.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 22, 2008)

Depending on the state, you will have to provide your NREMT Cert plus your Cert of Class Completion.  The state you're applying in will likely take those and give you a seperate state card...at least that's how it works in AZ and CA.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jeremy89 said:


> Depending on the state, you will have to provide your NREMT Cert plus your Cert of Class Completion.  The state you're applying in will likely take those and give you a seperate state card...at least that's how it works in AZ and CA.



In some states (like WA), you will also have to take the state written test but will not have to redo the practical stations.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 22, 2008)

In our district the local MPD will also have you take a protocol test


----------



## firecoins (Apr 22, 2008)

check the Dept of Health's website in the state your moving to about reciprocity.  Often you just send an application, give copies of your certification, pay a fee and possibly take a test.


----------



## mdtaylor (Apr 22, 2008)

Louisiana requires you to be NREMT current.



			
				La. Reciprocity Application said:
			
		

> 1.	Applicant must be 18 years of age.
> 
> 2.	Attach copies of the following documentation:
> a.	High School Diploma, or GED Equivalent
> ...



If Ohio requires NREMT then get certified in Ohio first. You will be taking the test in more familiar surroundings. Then, move to La and get certified there. It's just paperwork, and you will then be certified in two states.


From http://www.dhh.louisiana.gov/offices/?ID=220


----------



## JAM-EMT (Apr 22, 2008)

mdtaylor said:


> Louisiana requires you to be NREMT current.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats what I'm gonna do. Thank y'all for the help.

Do you have to get certified in Ohio separate from NREMT or would they use that certification as basis for state certification too?


----------



## mdtaylor (Apr 22, 2008)

JAM-EMT said:


> I think thats what I'm gonna do. Thank y'all for the help.
> 
> Do you have to get certified in Ohio separate from NREMT or would they use that certification as basis for state certification too?



Yes. You get NREMT first, then apply to the state for a state certificate.


http://www.ems.ohio.gov/ems_Rules2_06.htm


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you have to take that state's test don't you? I believe that is they way it is here in NY.


----------

